# Uninstall = Catastrophic Failure?



## Kii (May 9, 2014)

Hi everyone. My mom plays the game Last Chaos on her laptop (HP Pavilion Entertainment PC, Windows Vista, model # dv6 - 1148ca... if that means anything to anyone.) But, when she tries to uninstall the program (going through the control panel to uninstall) an error message appears. 

Feature Transfer Error
Feature: Main App
Component:
File:
Error: Catastrophic Failure

I have tried to Google up some answers but, I couldn't find anything helpful. Anyway... I'm not very tech savvy, if possible, I would appreciate very basic instructions/solutions. If not, I can try to Google define what you're trying to tell me to do. Either way, thank you very much!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try the free version of this: Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------

